# seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?



## kayn (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo

bin Bezitzer des Seacharter 320 df von eagle

Was mir erst mal auffällt: die bedienungsanleitung ist für ein eagle 320 df und für ein lowrance lcx-15. Frage: ist eagle lowrance? Oder umgedreht?

ausserdem würde ich zu gern wissen welche karten denn nun funktionieren! navionics, bluechart, bluenav, nauticpath?

wer kann mir weiterhelfen???

wäre auch über softwareinfos dankbar und eine digitale bedienungsanleitung in deutsch



danke


----------



## Nauke (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Hallo,

die Simulation findest du hier.

Das Gerät liest navionics und soll auch nauticpath verarbeiten können.#h


----------



## Jirko (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

nabend kayn #h

lowrance und eagle stammen aus ein und derselben schmiede... eagle ist sozusagen die "low-budget-variante" der adäquaten lowrance-modelle #h


----------



## kayn (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend kayn #h
> 
> lowrance und eagle stammen aus ein und derselben schmiede... eagle ist sozusagen die "low-budget-variante" der adäquaten lowrance-modelle #h



aha"! so was habe ich mir doch fast gedacht. vor allem wenn man sieht, dass es geräte gibt die sich wirklich bis auf den namen wie ein ei dem anderen gleichen #6

ob da wohl auch immer das gleich drin ist?

habe hier ein blatt vom eagle 320ds liegen und da sind auch gleich das lowrance lcx-15 mt und ct  mit beschrieben.

grüße


----------



## ostfriesengerd (13. März 2007)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Hallo!  Ich besitze ein Lowrance iFinder Pro mit GPS und Waas Reciever. Bildschirm schw/weiss. Lohnt es sich dafür eine Navionic-card zu kaufen. Diie sind doch in Farbe. Wie macht es sich auf einen schw/weiss Bildschirm? Danke für Ratschläge. Gruss Gerd


----------



## ostfriesengerd (18. März 2007)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Mal eine vielleicht dumme Frage: Warum müssen eigentlich die Navionics und andere Speicherkarten so teuer sein, wo doch auf der Cebit gesagt wird, Deutschland ist Spitze in Navi-Geräten. Da wird doch anscheinend ein Schweinegeld gemacht. Gruss Gerd


----------



## benni-the-blohm (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Hallo, ich habe ein Eagle seacharter 320df und habe mir jetzt eine NauticPath gekauft wie kann ich das Kartenformat da umstellen? 


MFG Benni


----------



## benni-the-blohm (21. August 2008)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Hallo, hat denn niemand ne Ahnung??

MFG Benni


----------



## Fliegenfisch (7. September 2008)

*AW: seacharter 320 lowrance oder eagle?  welche Karten?*

Servus

Das geht nicht #d#d#d#d#d

Leider kann das Seachater 320 die Teile nicht lesen

sh www.Lowrance.com


----------

